# Should I start taping his ears?



## Niklaus82114 (Oct 26, 2014)

I am about 90% sure he is pure bred because he doesn't have papers but his ears do come up on occasion but it's not consistent it's usually like this or more "border collie" phase. I've heard that if they start to come up I shouldn't mess with them but I'm not sure what they mean by that this is our first German Shepherd. He is 6 months and done teething and he has lots to chew on daily. So I guess my question is do I need to tape him or is he good and if they can stand on their own they'll come up on their own at this point?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Even if they are purebred, their ears may, or may not come up. My puppy is almost 6 months old. Her ears are still all over the place. It doesn't matter to me, if her ears go up for good, or stay soft. I'm not taping hers.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Niklaus82114 said:


> I am about 90% sure he is pure bred because he doesn't have papers but his ears do come up on occasion but it's not consistent it's usually like this or more "border collie" phase. I've heard that if they start to come up I shouldn't mess with them but I'm not sure what they mean by that this is our first German Shepherd. He is 6 months and done teething and he has lots to chew on daily. So I guess my question is do I need to tape him or is he good and if they can stand on their own they'll come up on their own at this point?


I don't actually see a purebred. I see a Malinois mix


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

That being said, your dog's ears may or may not come up.. Purebred or not. Ears up or down don't determine anything.


----------



## Niklaus82114 (Oct 26, 2014)

It'd be my dream dog I stumbled upon if he is a malinois mix ?? I've read so much controversy on taping. I would like them to stand however I'm definitely not getting them pinned if they don't stand. Just wondering if, besides giving him lots to chew on, there is anything else I can do to give him a better chance of them standing. Both mother and father and all siblings have their ears up. He might just be the black sheep lol.


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

You can get Dog Ear Support Forms and Skin Glue to Hold Them in Place - Redline K9 on Amazon. They are easy to put in and give grat support. I have used them with success


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

He has cute ears!!!!!!!!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

So cute !


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

6 months is still young, if you do decide to tape them find someone local that has experience and can show you how to do it properly 

Really nice looking pup :wub:


----------



## Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

I was just thinking about posting a similar question about Rider. He is 21 weeks old, and his ears show no signs of standing, while his sisters ears have been up since 12 weeks.


----------

